# AHA vs ARC vs ECSI vs ASHI Instructor



## wanderingmedic (Aug 23, 2015)

What are everyone's thoughts on the American Heart Association (AHA), American Red Cross (ARC), Emergency Care and Safety Institute (ECSI), the American Safety and Health Institute (ASHI)?

I am currently an American Heart Association BLS and ACLS instructor, and am looking to teach Wilderness First aid and Advanced Wilderness First Aid courses. How reputable do you think ECSI and ASHI are? Are their first aid and wilderness first aid certifications widely accepted?

Finally, Does anyone know if ASHI's WEMT certification is accepted like WMI and RMI's WEMT cert?

Any other thoughts of current instructors (or anyone else!) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

